# How to do it yourself.



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

If things really get bad I dont think that things will get better anytime soon. I was wondering if anyone knew where i could find some do it yourself remedies. I was wanting to start trying to find some things about Holistic medicine. If anyone knows where I can find anything like this that would help me please let me know. I would appreciate it. I would like to find some thing that is like vicks vapor rub for congestion. My daughter gets that a lot.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't know if you have visited How Stuff Works, but, they have all kinds of ideas on how to make your own stuff as well as the technical plans behind all kinds of stuff.

Just to get you started - here is a search-link to Holistic Medicine


----------



## preparednesspro (Apr 17, 2009)

Eucalyptus or peppermint essential oils may be great to have on hand. You can use it in a steam -- take a bowl of hot water, pour in a few drops of the oil, and then put your face over the bowl and cover your head with a towel. This will create a sauna like effect and may help.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Mullein is excellent for chest congestion. It grows just about everywhere, so it is something, barring something truly catastrophic that kills off all vegetation that will be around after SHTF. You can get dried mullein at health food places or buy it online. Make an infusion, strength depending on how bad the congestion is. It contains a compound called mucilage which will help the body expel the junky stuff. Now, it might seem at first that the coughing will get worse, but that is the mullein doing its job. Our old neighbor was Native American, and he was raised on a reservation. They would dry mullein and smoke it in a pipe if anyone got bronchitis or pneumonia. As one could imagine, this produced a violent coughing fit-but it pulls out the junk and eliminates the possibility of a life-threatening infection.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

*DIY yeast/bacterial infection treatment*

Keep LOTS of garlic on hand. I use it to treat colds, ear infections, and other things. But by far the most useful thing I've done with garlic is cure vaginal yeast and bacterial infections. I developed bacterial vaginitis while I was pregnant with my daughter, and the standard medical treatment was risky and I knew there had to be a better way. I took one peeled clove of garlic, wrapped in in a piece of gauze soaked in olive oil, put a few diluted drops of tea tree oil on the gauze, and used the garlic as a suppository. I did this for about 3 days and the infection was gone. This is best done at night, take the garlic out in the morning before you shower. This is also very effective for yeast infections, and it doesn't destroy your pH balance like those otc creams.


----------



## Tammy (Sep 12, 2009)

how do you make the infusion using the mullein? Thanks for the tip with the garlic. I actual have friend that is pregnant right now that is going through that samething right now. I'll have to tell her about it.


----------



## OldFashionedMama (Jun 18, 2009)

Tammy said:


> how do you make the infusion using the mullein? Thanks for the tip with the garlic. I actual have friend that is pregnant right now that is going through that samething right now. I'll have to tell her about it.


Put the dried mullein in a mesh tea ball or mesh strainer. I like the tea ball because it doesn't let little pieces in like the strainer sometimes does.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

Ever heard of a netty pot? It's this little pot where you pour warm salt water through one nostril and it goes through the sinuses and nose and out the other nostril, clearing out your sinuses and congestion along the way. The warm salt water will not burn the nose, and will help considerably. It doesn't help for chest congestion, but if you're prone to sinus infections it can help.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Seneschal said:


> Ever heard of a netty pot? It's this little pot where you pour warm salt water through one nostril and it goes through the sinuses and nose and out the other nostril, clearing out your sinuses and congestion along the way. The warm salt water will not burn the nose, and will help considerably. It doesn't help for chest congestion, but if you're prone to sinus infections it can help.


Good morning, Seneschal, are you new to the forum? Please introduce yourself on "introductions":wave: so we can get to know you better.:2thumb:
If so WELCOME, from a long time preparer. Look forward to more posts and replies.


----------



## Seneschal (Dec 12, 2008)

bunkerbob said:


> Good morning, Seneschal, are you new to the forum? Please introduce yourself on "introductions":wave: so we can get to know you better.:2thumb:
> If so WELCOME, from a long time preparer. Look forward to more posts and replies.


Haha, Hi bob. No, actually I've been a member since December, 2008. I just don't post a lot!


----------



## drhwest (Aug 7, 2009)

Here is a very thorough seed company. They mention the medicinal properties of their herbs in the desciption. They also seem pretty cheap.
Horizon Herbs-Organic growers of medicinal herb seeds & medicinal herb plants.

Here is another helpful link regarding herbs and their uses.
A Modern Herbal Home Page

I hope this helps.


----------



## bunkerbob (Sep 29, 2009)

Sorry about that, old eyes, too much time on the computer. Lets hear from you more:2thumb:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

preparednesspro said:


> Eucalyptus or peppermint essential oils may be great to have on hand. You can use it in a steam -- take a bowl of hot water, pour in a few drops of the oil, and then put your face over the bowl and cover your head with a towel. This will create a sauna like effect and may help.


I keep a kettle of water on the wood stove and add essential oils to it. Eucalyptus is great when someone has a cold or such.

Peppermint is nice also, makes the whole house smell good. :2thumb:


----------



## twolilfishies (Dec 6, 2009)

I have smoked mullein leaf before,hehe totally works for coughing up stuff!
The menthol,eucalyptus and mint oils are always a great idea. They work just like vicks because thats what they make vicks out of.... a vaseline type product with menthol and other minty oils to clear the airways .And the netty pot kicks butt, good investment!


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

twolilfishies said:


> I have smoked mullein leaf before,hehe totally works for coughing up stuff!


I'd never heard of this before your post so I did some research on it. It turns out that I have been fighting with this plant in my garden for the last couple years. I had no idea it had any redeeming value.  I guess I'll stop throwing it in the compost pile and start drying some of it. :thankyou:


----------



## Lake Windsong (Nov 27, 2009)

*Suggestions for DIY remedies*

Annie's Remedy Organic Herbs Natural Healing

Herbal Medicine and Spirit Healing the Wise Woman Way - Susun Weed

Tammy,

Both of these sites are tremendously informative, and will point you in the right direction for herbal at-home remedies. I have learned a great deal from both of them, and they give you the starting information you need to help you decide what plants you want for an herbal garden or to visit the local health store knowing what you are looking for.

:flower:


----------



## *Andi (Nov 8, 2009)

Funny how that works out ... :2thumb: 

Mullein leaf & flowers are used for a lot of different problems.


----------



## Expeditioner (Jan 6, 2009)

Very interesting. Me thinks I will try it as well!


----------



## TheHammer (Dec 25, 2009)

thanks for all the great info everyone.


----------

